# Forum Home Renovation Pools, Spa & Water Features  Brick Pool

## ben0

I cant find too much information about brick pool construction on the internet, but I am looking into building one (not me personally!) out the front of my house.  
I have a 1.4 metre (over ~7m) evaluation over the boundary height and after a couple of fibreglass pool quotes I could only fit a 3.2m wide shell behind a large limestone retaining wall (in perth so limestone is the go to retaining product). I have been exploring a 1.4m high double brick cavity filled shell which is above-ground the downhill side and below/at-ground on top side, ie the pool wall makes is the retaining wall.  
I have spoken with a few pool companies and they seem confident that it will work out, but I havent been to visit an engineer yet. 
Assuming the wall is literally filled with steel, is a 1.4m  high brick wall going to support the watery mass of a pool or is it just going to crack after a few years and cost the big dollars to repair/replace/install? 
Also any examples or resources would be greatly appreciated.

----------


## Oldsaltoz

You might like to get a soil done first, pools on slopes can cause movement, I shudder to think what that might do to a brick wall. 
Also check if any of the concrete tank manufactures have anything close to size you are considering, there are a number of pre-cast septic and collection tanks that have been used for smaller swimming pools.  
Good luck.   :Smilie:

----------


## ben0

Great idea on the soil test. At only a km from the beach and the house is built on a sand dune, so the soil, isn't soil just super limey sand. I dug a test hole and luckly didn't hit any limestone boulders.  
Pre cast would be great, amazing in fact. just getting one droped in by crane... but I'm looking at 4.5x7.5m.  
I went to look a second hand firbeglass swimming pool shop/depot/yard and was amazed by how new some of the pools looked. Some had been refirbish, but many looked less than five years old. I would be a little uneasy buying a second hand one, all that moving, transport, plus the unknown age! 
Planning approval went in yesterday.. now is the six day (hopefully less) waitining game before i start to getting quotes

----------


## Oldsaltoz

The tank manufacturers will custom make any shape/size, they have to to get settlong ponds underground between services like power, water, tunnels etc. 
Worh a few calls, could be a huge saving. 
Good luck.   :Smilie:

----------

